# This is downright crazy. Could it be true?



## Sammyk (Jul 24, 2012)

The link goes to Utube and is from the ACLU

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNJl9EEcsoE[/ame]


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 24, 2012)

lol communist America! .... or would that be Fascist


----------



## Bartman (Jul 24, 2012)

That's why I make my pizza at home! LOL.

It goes better with my wine! Ha!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 25, 2012)

Care to share what the link is to? can't seem to brin it up.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 25, 2012)

Click on the arrow in the center of the picture and it should work.


----------



## joea132 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah it does make you think. We do need less government and social welfare, but I think this is a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 22, 2012)

The real humor is that this is the future on windows 98 ;P


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 28, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> The real humor is that this is the future on windows 98 ;P



lol yeah cause god knows they couldnt make windows ME work


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 28, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> lol yeah cause god knows they couldnt make windows ME work



Haha yeah, how's the dragon blood coming?


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 30, 2012)

well last taste was still bitter, im leaving it in the dark in the carboy for a bit i will check it again in a couple of days cause im gonna need some carboy space


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 30, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> well last taste was still bitter, im leaving it in the dark in the carboy for a bit i will check it again in a couple of days cause im gonna need some carboy space



Are you going to age it in the bottles then?


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah i have some screw top bottles for temp storage, my blueberry pomegranate version has almost cleared out so I will let it age in those bottles for a few weeks then hopefully the bitterness has passed and i can start  i mean bottling yeah yeah bottling


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 30, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> yeah i have some screw top bottles for temp storage, my blueberry pomegranate version has almost cleared out so I will let it age in those bottles for a few weeks then hopefully the bitterness has passed and i can start  i mean bottling yeah yeah bottling



Haha nice! Why don't you just use wine bottles and cork them now?


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 31, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Haha nice! Why don't you just use wine bottles and cork them now?



cause then i gotta uncork to sample  i may end up corking just to do it and free up carboys


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 31, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> cause then i gotta uncork to sample  i may end up corking just to do it and free up carboys



Yeah that's what I would do, and you can just leave one with a screw cap and cork the rest!


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 4, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Yeah that's what I would do, and you can just leave one with a screw cap and cork the rest!



thats what i did one of each with screw cap


----------

